# Parrots incredibly talk to one other like humans



## Paco Dennis (Oct 13, 2021)

14,360,004 views
Aug 31, 2019


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 13, 2021)

Good morning......whatcha doing........kisses.


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 15, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> 14,360,004 views
> Aug 31, 2019


Hi Paco. You're looking at our parrot. Fred came to live with us when she was less than a year old -- and now she's 45 and doing just fine. She has no other parrots to talk to, but she does communicate with my wife and I. I can ask her a common question -- typically does she want to return from her perch in the living room to her sleeping cage in our bedroom. If she is so inclined she will respond with a characteristic cluck of approval.

BTW, Fred is a girl, so why the name? Male and female Amazons of her breed look the same. The guy we got her from believed she was probably a male -- so she became Fred. When she was 17 she laid an egg, and we decided what the heck too late to change her name now. Anyhow we love her and hope she doesn't outlive the both of us. (-8


----------



## timoc (Dec 16, 2021)

Parrots incredibly talk to one other like humans​
*I've never* seen them texting with cell phones yet, have you?


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 16, 2021)

timoc said:


> Parrots incredibly talk to one other like humans​
> *I've never* seen them texting with cell phones yet, have you?


No, at least not yet, but I did make a mistake many years ago that I'm continuing to pay for. When Fred was young I would grab a treat and offer it to her while I said Hello Fred. 45 years later whenever she spots something she'd like to eat I hear Hello Fred.


----------

